
Modelling a Wealth Tax Correctly - nindalf
https://blog.nindalf.com/posts/wealth-tax/
======
carterklein13
This was an interesting read, but I have to admit there were a couple of
things that made it a bit difficult to get through.

* Treating subjective matters (Paul Graham is one of the most prolific writers in his field) as objective facts leads the reader to believe there's an inherent bias.

* Providing a concrete example for one side of the argument (Paul Graham's take) with no concrete example for the other makes the argument feel skewed

Like I said, it's definitely interesting, but I could see this frankly coming
off as a bit under-researched to a more discerning / skeptical audience.

~~~
nindalf
I wanted to point out that I respect PG's writing. It's normally pretty good,
IMO.

I did analyse the "other side" \- the folks who say it's easy to institute a
wealth tax and there are minimal downsides. That's not the case, as I pointed
out.

